# Revolutionary or previous unlock method?



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

Benifit to using revolutionary over previous root / unlock method? True s-off?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

With Revolutionary, you won't have to wipe, and you can backup your data before installing your first ROM. That is the only difference AFAIK.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

You won't lose your data!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You don't have to wipe with revolutionary but it's beta/dev preview. The tried and true manual downgrade and exploit works for sure but you lose your data. There may be kinks to work out with revolutionary but if you're looking to root I'd try that if you know how to do it. It's probably quicker and if you run into any kinks you can help make the finished product better.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok cool. I've rooted etc, using iirc jcase's method. I was just wondering if there were other benifits to using revolutionary. Thanks guys!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

cferra said:


> Ok cool. I've rooted etc, using iirc jcase's method. I was just wondering if there were other benifits to using revolutionary. Thanks guys!


I just rooted my wife's thunderbolt 2 days ago using the revolutionary method and it was EASY and smooth as butter. Didn't lose anything and she's now rooted, d/l'ed busybox and installed, and it came with it's own built in recovery so I didn't have to d/l Rom manger. And it's set and ready to go. Just wanted to let other's know how easy it was, and how well it worked.

I am in no way knocking Jcase's method, but the revolutionary one has it's advantages.

I rooted my Thunderbolt with Jcase's method and it took me about 4x's longer but I also was double/triple checking everything I typed as I didn't want to brick it. So could just be the user. :wink2:


----------



## fuz3 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have used revolutionary to unlock my phone and I now have S-OFF but I wanted to check before I changed the recovery rom because im coming from webOS where you can't brick your device and I really want to make sure I don't brick this phone.

I downloaded the rom that they had on the FAQ page for revolutionary and renamed it to PC36IMG.zip but before I flashed it wanted to check with those that have done it on their thunderbolt to make sure I'm doing it right.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fuz3 said:


> I have used revolutionary to unlock my phone and I now have S-OFF but I wanted to check before I changed the recovery rom because im coming from webOS where you can't brick your device and I really want to make sure I don't brick this phone.
> 
> I downloaded the rom that they had on the FAQ page for revolutionary and renamed it to PC36IMG.zip but before I flashed it wanted to check with those that have done it on their thunderbolt to make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Do NOT flash that! That is not for the Thunderbolt. Our files like radios or recovery files need to flashed as PG05IMG.zip.


----------



## fuz3 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know that but I already got the S-OFF and then it says to do this.

Does Revolutionary give me root? 
No. You will need to flash thishttp://goo-inside.me/superuser/su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip zipfile from recovery.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

Revolutionary root replaces the S-ON bootloader with a protected S-OFF bootloader and there is an option to install Clockwork Recovery. It does this without making any other changes or flashing an RUU so your data remains intact. You do, however, need to install Recovery and Superuser.

This method also appears to be working with the **LOCKED** bootloader that is in the latest 2.11.605.0 RUU.exe that has been floating around. Near as I have been able to tell, the old method posted by jcase does not work with the **LOCKED** bootloader. My prediction is that with the next OTA, this might be the only root method possible.

The **LOCKED** bootloader is not to be confused with the protected S-OFF bootloader that Revolutionary installed. The protected bootloader is just that.. protected... and it doesn't allow you to accidentally flash an S-ON bootloader. That's a good thing for flashing RUUs and accepting OTAs, but it makes unrooting more difficult.

We posted a guide to unroot Revolutionary on the Thunderbolt Forums. You'll need to follow those steps to replace the protected bootloader and unroot the Thunderbolt. At least until the Revolutionary team releases some sort of S-ON tool.


----------



## fuz3 (Aug 26, 2011)

at the end of the installation of revolutionary it failed to install the clockwork recovery thing. what do I need to do in order to get superuser?


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

fuz3 said:


> at the end of the installation of revolutionary it failed to install the clockwork recovery thing. what do I need to do in order to get superuser?


You need to install it manually.

Sent courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------

